# Blue Fawn?



## PBN

Why are some pits called blue fawn? I mean I don't get it. :stick:


----------



## rosesandthorns

A blue fawn or fawn bluie are the same. They are a fawn color ( like a great dane) but have a grayish tint around the eye rims, sometimes the muzzle, and their noses are grayish. I own one and I think they are beautiful.


----------



## reddoggy

cause it's a fawn color with a blue tint. Fawn is like a blondish color. most likely will be a blue or a grey nose.


----------



## PBN

Thanks, I was confused because people claim their dogs are Blue Fawn and I see no blue.


----------



## reddoggy

I see alot of people say that and their dogs are red......


----------



## Msmith1

Here's a REAL blue fawn for you...










you can see the blue tint around his eyes even though you cant get a good look in the pic... A lot of people are calling champagnes blue fawns for some reason...


----------



## American_Pit13

Yes the blue fawns have a shade of blue around the eyes or muzzle. It can be very dark to a light shade.

My Blue Fawn Moo
In the first pic you can really see the blue if it wasn't so small 
























This is Champagne which is a much lighter color.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe

I see people with colors similar to my boy Apollo calling their dogs blue fawn. I consider the color to be more of a champagne. Although Apollo does have a defined gray mask and a little tint the reddish nose just doesnt make the cut for blue fawn for me.


----------



## ROYCE BOOBS

can someone tell me what he is


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe

buckskin.......


----------



## performanceknls

ROYCE BOOBS said:


> can someone tell me what he is


Not blond enough to be buckskin I would say red/rednose

here was my blue fawn RIP Rogue


----------



## performanceknls

american_pit13 said:


> Yes the blue fawns have a shade of blue around the eyes or muzzle. It can be very dark to a light shade.
> 
> My Blue Fawn Moo
> In the first pic you can really see the blue if it wasn't so small
> QUOTE]
> 
> Holly, I am sorry I just do not see enough blue to justify calling that a blue fawn, the nose or muzzle should have more color. Do you have better pictures? I would say red/red nose for moo because the nose does not have enough color to be anything but really a light red. does the standard say anything Now I have to go look it up!
> 
> K the ADBA standard calls for blue nose and eyes. They calll Moo a light red.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda

My blue fawn


----------



## performanceknls

That nose looks black to me is it really blue?


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda

What about this one PK?


----------



## performanceknls

OIC  it really looks black in the other one, She is sooo cute!


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda

Yeah when i mess with the pictures it takes away from the natural color and the quality and that one i did alot of experimenting with and i never could get it back to the original pic....so i just stopped messing with them and post them how they are lol thanks ill be sure and tell her lol


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

> ADBA standard calls for blue nose and eyes.


Actually the eyes do not have to be blue. In most cases from the dogs I've seen they are just lighter colored and are not blue.

ADBA Acceptable Color list says that blueis are dogs with portions of the coat with a blue or gray cast that also usually comes with lighter or blue eyes and a grayish or reddish pigment on the nose.
I'm too lazy to go look up the nit picky parts of that color on, but that is the gist of it.
I knwo there is a little bit more written up on the on the litter reg forms
Blue fawn/ fawn Blueis are my least favorite colors because I like strong pigment. Of course, color is the last thing I worry about and I tend not to think of it at all unless of course there are two dogs of the same quality and I had to pick one of them.

With all the blue to red breedings and poor pigmented dogs out there, with some dogs it is really hard to tell what the heck their nose color is so you have to look more closely at the coat too help...I've seen a ton of plain old fawn dogs being called blue fawn and also light chocolate red noses being called it too. i think it is because some just don't knwo the difference while others my have gotten the dog from a BYB using the blue thing as a selling point.

Lighting especially with flashes effects color so pictures often don't show true colors.



Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> Yeah when i mess with the pictures it takes away from the natural color and the quality and that one i did alot of experimenting with and i never could get it back to the original pic....so i just stopped messing with them and post them how they are lol thanks ill be sure and tell her lol


 In the ones you posted she looks red fawn.


----------



## American_Pit13

performanceknls said:


> Holly, I am sorry I just do not see enough blue to justify calling that a blue fawn, the nose or muzzle should have more color. Do you have better pictures? I would say red/red nose for moo because the nose does not have enough color to be anything but really a light red. does the standard say anything Now I have to go look it up!
> 
> K the ADBA standard calls for blue nose and eyes. They calll Moo a light red.


Yeah her nose is purple/blueish most def not red. The first pic you can really see her blue mask however the pic is so small, the one with Fish in the house all those pics made her look like a red rednose lol..The one on the bench you can see where the light didn't catch the mask its just white shading that goes up her face. As she got older the masked faded some, which happen with alot of blue fawns, but when she was under a year old her mask was so deep and gorgeous! I wish I had pic on my comp of her when she was young 

She actually has a really nice mask it just doesn't show well in pics.

I will try to dig up some other pics, but since she was one of my older dogs most of her pics where lost when my hard drive crash and burned 



performanceknls said:


> K the ADBA standard calls for blue nose and eyes.


Blue eyes????


----------



## performanceknls

Sorry not blue eyes I mean blue or grey around the eyes but I did not see a written standard like patch o pits is talking about. If someone finds it please post a link!
Yeah pictures can be deceiving!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

here's the blue fawn out of Indigos litter.


----------



## American_Pit13

See there masks show up so nice when they are young.... I have pictures of Moo when she was younger and her mask is so nice a deep like that.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

felonys mask is still dark, she's a cutie pie... girl you need new pictures of all of your dogs when you pop little chips out!


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda

i am pretty sure jay is classified as blue fawn


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda

AND if not my "plain old" fawn still has ppl stop in their tracks to tell me how beautimus she is...i love her the same and she is sweet regardless


----------



## mygirlmaile

OH OH! Blue Fawn!!

Maile is blue fawn. <3


----------



## performanceknls

Shana you posted those pictures for me didn't you! BTW Leonard said yes


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

I posted a thread with color charts on the forum awhile back.

But here is the exact link to the ADBA litter reg which actually explains how to determine specific colors and what they will accept. Scroll down to the bottom of it to see the colors. If the link doesn't work right you can get to the ADBA litter registration form off of the ADBA website.

http://www.adbadog.com/uploads/pdf forms/colors03_2008.pdf

There is not a list like this for UKC at least none that I know about which is probably why I've seen some who pretty much have "made up" colors listed on their papers and or ones that really are incorrect for the color the dog is... LOL It does get a bit confusing since there are so many different shades. 
For example there are many many shades of red and they are all still red .


----------



## Younging

*Fawn Blue*

look at the attached photo of my fawn blue female....I haven't come across a blue fawn with a coat color like hers...also notice her grey patch on her eye

View attachment 5496


----------



## Msmith1

american_pit13 said:


> Yes the blue fawns have a shade of blue around the eyes or muzzle. It can be very dark to a light shade.
> 
> My Blue Fawn Moo
> In the first pic you can really see the blue if it wasn't so small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Champagne which is a much lighter color.


I think Moo is a champagne... because Stackz granddad is about that color and is considered champagne... I love Moo though


----------



## [email protected]

i have blue fawn with a dark blue mask around his ears, muzzle and eyes he weights 70lbs he has good temperment towards people hes 16mnths old i have papers on him, how do i keep him from becoming animal aggressive?


----------



## mygirlmaile

you dont. its a trait of this breed. some dogs become DA, and some do not. Agression usually appears in between 9-24 months.


----------



## meganc66

my dog is blue with fawn brindling...... bhahahahahahaha.


----------



## BullyTheKid

Blue Fawn UKC GRCH. My boy Cochise at 9 weeks and 17 months taken this weekend.


----------



## mygirlmaile

BTK...is that your doggy?! Cuz I want it.


----------



## BullyTheKid

Hahaha! You say that now but that's because you don't know crazy and Cochise is insane lol! Yes he is my youngest show dog. Glad you like him, even if he is not a Bully.


----------



## wilcher

BTK very nice looking dog!


----------



## mygirlmaile

BullyTheKid said:


> Hahaha! You say that now but that's because you don't know crazy and Cochise is insane lol! Yes he is my youngest show dog. Glad you like him, even if he is not a Bully.


Hey, I dont hate. I love me some APBT's AND AmStaffs.  Ima be a bully breed collector...have em all! Hahaha. Hes a great looking dog.


----------



## meganc66

YUMMY btk that dog is just yuuummmy


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe

blue fawn
Go Pitbull .com - Pitbull Forums - Cain714's Album: Cain - Picture


----------



## BullyTheKid

Thanks everybody for the compliments on Cochise!


----------



## keekeen

hi everyone, i was wondering what color my dog is, because some people say is blue fawn, or silver fawn i say its kinda champagne.his parents both are blue and all of his brothers and sisters were solid blues ,he was the only one with this color


----------



## pitbullgirl22

Whoo crazy eyes!


----------



## American_Pit13

Msmith1 said:


> I think Moo is a champagne... because Stackz granddad is about that color and is considered champagne... I love Moo though


Many people who have blue fawns will refer to there dogs as champagne. However champagne is a much lighter color. Much closer to a blond.

These are all Champagne.

Stack








Bumble Bee








Gehaud









Her is Gehuad with Stack and Moo. You can see the color shade difference here.










In these you can see her mask a bit more She is blue fawn. Her nose is blue tho pics may make it look red.


----------



## Chavezpits

I would say dilute red
or you want to champagne red nose
Nose is definatley not blue or Black

Blue Fawn means exactly that Blue nose or mask and Fawn color.
Sometimes you see blue fawns that can pass as Fawns with dark markings(deep gun metal)


----------



## Lahermosa313

this is my blue fawn. dam was blue sire was fawn. its a rare color i don't see them alot.


----------



## JFlowersLA

Lahermosa313 said:


> its a rare color i don't see them alot.


you mean the blue fawn is rare or the color of your specific dog is rare?


----------



## Lahermosa313

the color fawn. i dont see too many dogs that color.


----------



## JFlowersLA

Lahermosa313 said:


> the color fawn. i dont see too many dogs that color.


Okay, it's not that rare. In your area there might not be a lot but the fawn trait is found a lot actually. I hope the breeder didn't tell you that to charge you more. That would be crappy!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

> its a rare color i don't see them alot.


Cute pup!
However, there are *no RARE colors* when it comes to the APBT and blue fawn is extremely common especially now a days with what I consider to be the over breeding of dilutes


----------



## JFlowersLA

Patch-O-Pits said:


> what I consider to be the over breeding of dilutes


I like that...


----------



## American_Pit13

Patch-O-Pits said:


> Cute pup!
> However, there are *no RARE colors* when it comes to the APBT and blue fawn is extremely common especially now a days with what I consider to be the over breeding of dilutes


:goodpost::goodpost:

No rare colors at all. Now finding some of these colors in dogs that are *actually APBT* that can be rare.


----------



## mygirlmaile

Yeaaaaaaaa...I see almost as many blue fawns as I do blues now a days. LOL.


----------



## reddoggy

Aghahahahaha! Rare! LMAO!!!
I'm sorry, I saw that term (RARE) used on an ad for one once. Said something like rare blue fawn for 1100 dollars and then I open it to find it's a black tweener(not bully, not apbt) dog.


----------



## Lahermosa313

JFlowersLA said:


> Okay, it's not that rare. In your area there might not be a lot but the fawn trait is found a lot actually. I hope the breeder didn't tell you that to charge you more. That would be crappy!


NO the breeder didn't tell me that. i just like the color. here in MI i dont see too many blues or fawn mostly black,tan,brown, or white. just stating an opinion thats all.


----------



## mygirlmaile

Lahermosa313 said:


> NO the breeder didn't tell me that. i just like the color. here in MI i dont see too many blues or fawn mostly black,tan,brown, or white. just stating an opinion thats all.


Im from MI...all I see is blues and fawns.


----------



## JFlowersLA

Lahermosa313 said:


> NO the breeder didn't tell me that. i just like the color. here in MI i dont see too many blues or fawn mostly black,tan,brown, or white. just stating an opinion thats all.


That's cool. I was just hoping they wouldn't say that to you...people do that all the time for a sales ploy.


----------



## reddoggy

I got Texas Blue Nose Gotti Colby Staffy Pit Bulls going for $5,500 with the ears and tails cut if anyone's interested. They're purple ribbon winners too, champion puppies.


----------



## JFlowersLA

reddoggy said:


> I got Texas Blue Nose Gotti Colby Staffy Pit Bulls going for $5,500 with the ears and tails cut if anyone's interested. They're purple ribbon winners too, champion puppies.


Man i was looking for one but with redboy as well! DANG!


----------



## reddoggy

Shoot, they got some of that too! They got that chinaguy, that jeep wrangler, and that gator mouth too... They'll kill yer kittens and guard your car, regular ol 150lb man stoppers. Shoot, for an extra hundred bucks I'll tell ya they'll fetch you a beer.


----------



## JFlowersLA

You got that Wrangler?!?! NO ISH! and 5g's? I'm down! ship it to:
1313 Mockingbird lane
Hell, LA 00666


----------



## reddoggy

Oh that 5k is pick up only, bruh  Better drive yer *** over here fast, these dogs are the new bling and will sell fast. You wanted one of the Black colored Blue Fawns right? LMAO Getchyo Munee Right!!!


----------



## reddoggy

Took me a while, finally found it by searching VOICE.... But here it is, for you guys to laugh at AGAIN....


----------



## thaim

whassup this razorbladeeee!... get urself a bangin *ss lil bumpin cd!... it is what it is HAAAAAAA! LOLOLOL


----------



## mygirlmaile

reddoggy said:


> Took me a while, finally found it by searching VOICE.... But here it is, for you guys to laugh at AGAIN....
> 
> YouTube - LIL BLAZE VISITS BACKWOODS KENNELS PIT BULLS


did that seriously just happen?

omfg.


----------



## tzbart

I just about shot pepsi out my nose. Wow.


----------



## reddoggy

Glad you guys got a kick outta that, I think of it every time we joke about bloodlines and colors. Yes, that is a real video.... Getcho Money Right!


----------



## Chinadog

Here is a good blue fawn for ya


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

reddoggy said:


> Took me a while, finally found it by searching VOICE.... But here it is, for you guys to laugh at AGAIN....
> 
> YouTube - LIL BLAZE VISITS BACKWOODS KENNELS PIT BULLS


LMFAO........I just spit coffee on my comp!!!!


----------



## Chinadog

um... I have a few thoughts about that kennel. 

First off those retards cant honestly run that kennel, its got to be there parents or something.

Secondly they do have a nice set up but some of those dogs dont even look good, I saw one with the back legs turned outward.

And its sad that they have so many puppies, we all know in the end where they go and what happens.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

Chinadog said:


> um... I have a few thoughts about that kennel.
> 
> First off those retards cant honestly run that kennel, its got to be there parents or something.
> 
> Secondly they do have a nice set up but some of those dogs dont even look good, I saw one with the back legs turned outward.
> 
> And its sad that they have so many puppies, we all know in the end where they go and what happens.


I love the rap! lol jk


----------



## Chinadog

lmao, I know its so orginal. They are special people.. lol


----------



## DogsLife

Just kick it wit us..............


----------



## JFlowersLA

I can't believe that is real. I mean they have a nice facility and all but come on!!

That fat kid reminds me of that kid in Waiting!! HAHA!!


----------



## reddoggy

AGhahahahaha!!!! That's what I was thinking, that Andy Milinokis kid!!! Did anyone see waiting 2? The rap reminded me of the one at the end of part two. You gotta youtube that kid rapping.... I found a good one but I can't post it cause it's too explicit.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

i like some of there bullies!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

this could be more like it


----------



## reddoggy

Both these kennels have nice dogs.... and well..... atleast those guys from blue line can rap. I like that, "my dogs head is bigger than your rim size"


----------



## American_Pit13

Chinadog said:


> Here is a good blue fawn for ya


Very good example of a blue fawn.

Now most of that other stuff should be edited out, it is really off topic you guys, BUT I personally think its good education to see kennels like that so no know well and clear what not to go to.

But if we could leave that issue alone and get back to the Blue Fawn topic please!:woof:


----------



## reddoggy

Sorry bout that. *coughs* where's a forum manager????


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

reddoggy said:


> Both these kennels have nice dogs.... and well..... atleast those guys from blue line can rap. I like that, "my dogs head is bigger than your rim size"


Yeah they do rap alot better than the first one
My dog is sittin on 22" nagga
lol


----------



## OverSt

was that for real?


----------



## aimee235

Moo is also blue brindle isn't she? 

Even though Moo isn't my friend I looked on my old disks and didn't find anything. I think my mom might still have some of my older cds that I had my pictures on.


----------



## American_Pit13

aimee235 said:


> Moo is also blue brindle isn't she?
> 
> Even though Moo isn't my friend I looked on my old disks and didn't find anything. I think my mom might still have some of my older cds that I had my pictures on.


Yes she also had blue brindles at one time. Tho they faded and are no longer there. Her mask faded too. You remeber how nice her blue fawn was? she was so deep? Now at this age she really looks like a red rednose.

Moo says she still likes you and is very sorry....She thought you where Kamikaze and its not her fault is is ill bred...

I have had more issues with her. I am in full support she needs to be put down.


----------



## aimee235

american_pit13 said:


> Yes she also had blue brindles at one time. Tho they faded and are no longer there. Her mask faded too. You remeber how nice her blue fawn was? she was so deep? Now at this age she really looks like a red rednose.
> 
> Moo says she still likes you and is very sorry....She thought you where Kamikaze and its not her fault is is ill bred...
> 
> I have had more issues with her. I am in full support she needs to be put down.


We'll we are still on speaking terms. We just don't have the relationship we used too 

I remember. She used to have a very shiny silvery blue face and little stripes. In the days when she was still sweet and innocent. Now she def. looks very different in color.

What more problems? Hope nothing too bad. Jason doesn't still live at that house does he? She no like him. At least I brought her in to be fixed before she had more puppies over there.


----------



## American_Pit13

aimee235 said:


> At least I brought her in to be fixed before she had more puppies over there.


:woof::woof::woof::woof: For sure!!!!!!


----------



## aimee235

Zeniths brother Tugg


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda

reddoggy said:


> Shoot, they got some of that too! They got that chinaguy, that jeep wrangler, and that gator mouth too... They'll kill yer kittens and guard your car, regular ol 150lb man stoppers. Shoot, for an extra hundred bucks I'll tell ya they'll fetch you a beer.


LMMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CLASSIC
CLASSIC
CLASSIS

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAA:rofl:


----------



## reddoggy

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> LMMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> CLASSIC
> CLASSIC
> CLASSIS
> 
> HAAAAAAAAAAAAAA:rofl:


TeeHee.......Thx!


----------



## jaylust

*My fawn bluie*

My fawn blue /Users/jayscott/Desktop/untitled folder/a_8c9e63d5c7aa40f3a9929a770b9d7a12.jpg


----------



## MrCanela

what color is my biggie i always get a debate on either champagne or blue fawn...


----------



## mygirlmaile

Looks fawn to me. Do you have any better pictures??


----------



## PatienceFlame

He is blue fawn


----------



## MrCanela

mygirlmaile said:


> Looks fawn to me. Do you have any better pictures??


yeah i do let me post some


----------



## MrCanela




----------



## Cookie_Love

Can someone plz tell me what kind of pit I have?


----------



## LEAH

My female looks mostly blue but in light can see fawn and silver in her face and ears im uploading pics, would she be considered blue fawn?


----------



## LEAH

We just got her today shes a litlle malnourished,but not for long, I let mine eat all day. Ill take better pics of her in day tomorrow. We named her karma. She seems to b the perfect dog. 1&1/2 yrs old they said.


----------



## EckoMac

She looks a fine healthy pet weight to me. And she appears to just be blue.


----------



## BCdogs

I agree she doesn't looks malnourished at all and looks blue to me.


----------



## LEAH

Thats what we were told but in good light she looks fawn or golden we have some pics she looks blue and some looks golden or chocolate its strange.


----------



## LEAH

I meant to get some pics in the daylight so u all could really see


----------



## LEAH

Shes solid muscle so I only see how skinny she id when she stands she weighs 63 lbs shes already thickening in two days she been here I think I found out she just a yr old and may just b from her growing shes super tall for a female.


----------



## LEAH

Ive been looking at blue chocolates and seen a lot that look like her but I have never seen a blue chocolate never seen her color period. I had a blue pit that died and she was just blue no other colore ill post pic her name was blue she was abised and scared of men and got oit late one night and police shot her sept 29,2015 we were heartbroken so we got karma and she has no aggression at all. But I still miss my blue baby! She did lunge at the officer.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

She's blue. There are lots of shades of blue dogs. Some are like your, others slate blue and everything in between.


----------



## Bmtz

Would she be consider a blue fawn or? She has bright blue eyes but idk of this picture does any justice..


----------



## Oneofakind77

rosesandthorns said:


> A blue fawn or fawn bluie are the same. They are a fawn color ( like a great dane) but have a grayish tint around the eye rims, sometimes the muzzle, and their noses are grayish. I own one and I think they are beautiful.


They most certainly ARE...























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

